# Fotis Dulos Attempts Suicide



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 28, 2020)

Ive been following this case in the news since it happened last year.  Has anyone else?

This mans ex wife disappears. His ex gf and him are found on video disposing of clothing and sponges with his ex wifes blood AND he was out on bail with a 6 million dollar bond. 

His ex mother in law has  temporary custody of the kids they have together and shes suing him because he didn't pay back a loan fora hefty amount.


https://abc7ny.com/murder-suspect-fotis-dulos-attempts-suicide-attorney-confirms/5885470/


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 28, 2020)

I just read he's been charged. I haven't heard of this story until I got a news alert about his charge for some odd reason. Then I come here and its on the new post page.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 31, 2020)

I’m wondering if they will ever find this woman’s body

He’s now since passed away from the suicide attempt.


----------



## vevster (Jan 31, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I’m wondering if they will ever find this woman’s body
> 
> He’s now since passed away from the suicide attempt.


Yes, I've been following this story.... they were closing in on him.  I feel sorry for the poor kids.... 5 of them...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 31, 2020)

vevster said:


> Yes, I've been following this story.... they were closing in on him.  I feel sorry for the poor kids.... 5 of them...



I dont understand how his family wants to keep the case going to prove his innocence


----------



## vevster (Jan 31, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I dont understand how his family wants to keep the case going to prove his innocence


They are delusional....


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 31, 2020)

He could’ve at least told them where the body was if he was going to kill
Himself


----------

